# Gavage



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm hoping this workes out ok. I took that sick Russian in for her last gavage as she is eating from a spoon now. Anyhow, I have never tried to do a video, so don't be surprised if I screw it up...f


ile:///home/chronos/u-cba8b5ec743141bc35db1bc1f0aea21e83730acc/Downloads/Video%20(1).MOV

I don't think it worked. Darn, this cloud thing takes your pictures, and wonk give them back...

file:///home/chronos/u-cba8b5ec743141bc35db1bc1f0aea21e83730acc/Downloads/Video%20(1).MOV


----------



## wellington (Jun 8, 2015)

Darn it, no it didn't work. See if there is another way to attach it, maybe that will work.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm encouraged by your progress and was inspired by your determination.
I have hope for my sick RF still....


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 9, 2015)

You might try YouTube for things like this, it's the first and most used 'cloud thing' for moving images. Pretty much no matter how much you may think your video could be better, I assure you there are plenty worse already there.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm afraid it did not work.


----------

